# Finally got 'me baby'



## bentleysontour (Apr 26, 2017)

Well I finally picked her up on Monday, drove back from Portsmouth a little nervous to say the least, but building confidence slowly. Spent yesterday loading her up with all the necessities, then I filled her with fuel and water. Ive just come back from the self weigh and was really pleased, she had 1610 on her front axel, and 2050, on her back axel. All I have to add now is people and clothing, so we will be legal lol!. Im going to try now and add a few pictures, look for forward to her maiden voyage on Saturday ...



Just added pictures of the outside of the van, I couldn't load the damn things in yesterday!


----------



## Robmac (Apr 26, 2017)

Excellent, enjoy!


----------



## The laird (Apr 26, 2017)

Congrats on your purchase ,mind and get pics up ASAP as we are impatient for new vehicle purchases


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Apr 26, 2017)

Jumping in on your post, I know what you mean. We picked up our new purchase 2 weeks ago and after a weekend in North Devon we're still fettling her up. 
Hope you enjoy yours and get many years of pleasure with it. 
Bd..


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 26, 2017)

She's a beauty! Can't wait to meet her


----------



## jeffmossy (Apr 26, 2017)

Very nice . What model is it ?


----------



## Robmac (Apr 26, 2017)

Did you notice, there's a woman taking pictures through the window behind your bed?


----------



## The laird (Apr 26, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Did you notice, there's a woman taking pictures through the window behind your bed?



Think they're gonna try n rescue her rob,looks like a life jacket on the bed to throw out?


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 26, 2017)

jeffmossy said:


> Very nice . What model is it ?



She's a Carthago C Tourer 150 T.....


----------



## 2cv (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks lovely, years of fun ahead.


----------



## The laird (Apr 26, 2017)

Yup another beauty! Hope you all enjoy and have safe miles and fun with it


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 26, 2017)

So far so good.
NOW THE ADVENTURES START.

Have a bucketful.


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks beautiful! Good luck with the maiden voyage!


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 26, 2017)

Have:fun::fun::fun::wave:


----------



## saxonborg (Apr 26, 2017)

Hotel on wheels, very nice,  happy travels.


----------



## Wully (Apr 26, 2017)

Lovely van like the colour scheme wood is a nice colour. Enjoy finding what all the buttons and knobs are for that's fun in itself


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 27, 2017)

Looser cruiser said:


> Lovely van like the colour scheme wood is a nice colour. Enjoy finding what all the buttons and knobs are for that's fun in itself &#55357;&#56397;



Yes I know!...lol! Im going in there today with my manual!The Chap at Southdowns was amazing to be fair, he spent half a day with me showing me what is what, with me  being a complete novice!. And allowed me to video certain things,(to help remember) but then my battery ran out....I need to suss the sat nav, its different to the one in my car, so thats my project today haha!


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks everybody for posting ......I hope to meet some of you at Rutland, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 27, 2017)

Im going to call her 'Nala" the female lion from The Lion King.......lol....She has to be female......


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 27, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> She's a beauty! Can't wait to meet her



Wont be long lol!


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks a lovely van, great choice.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 28, 2017)

My neighbors cats called Nala and it's a lovely cat. It's a rather long overhang at the rear but a nice van.


----------



## bentleysontour (Apr 28, 2017)

caledonia said:


> My neighbors cats called Nala and it's a lovely cat. It's a rather long overhang at the rear but a nice van.



Ive got reversing camera's, they are brilliant, I keep them on all the time , theres two, one looks straight down and the other looks right up the road behind you, its makes driving it a lot easier than i every imagined...


----------



## MarMac (May 28, 2017)

Beautiful, hope you  have a great trip.


----------



## alwaysared (May 28, 2017)

Lovely van, enjoy yourselves. :have fun:

Regards,
Del


----------



## trevskoda (May 28, 2017)

Not sure i could knock one up as nice,not this week end anyway,health to wear.


----------



## trevskoda (May 28, 2017)

Just noted that child side seat is not advised and you must advise ins co due to whiplash and sever neck injuries.
All seats for travel must be forward in new vans,i went through all this with veh construction and use when doing my self build which is exempt from belts in rear if i wish though i fitted all seats and got them passed for ins .


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (May 28, 2017)

Sharp eye you have there Trev gone UN noticed by most.

Alf





trevskoda said:


> Just noted that child side seat is not advised and you must advise ins co due to whiplash and sever neck injuries.
> All seats for travel must be forward in new vans,i went through all this with veh construction and use when doing my self build which is exempt from belts in rear if i wish though i fitted all seats and got them passed for ins .


----------



## trevskoda (May 29, 2017)

runnach said:


> Looks like the child seat is just sat there pure coincidence, from a picture point of view. Pic 11 shows forward facing belts within lounge area, which is where child seat would be installed.



True but there should be no side seats fitted in vans these days as belts dont work in that mode.
If it were mine it would be back to get sorted or remove the belt and use seat for static use only.


----------



## IanH (May 30, 2017)

Very nice

Incredible that one so big can be so ( relatively) light. Bet you were pleased at the weighbridge

Froggie 2 is off to be weighed on Thursday, be interesting to compare weights

Enjoy!:juggle:


----------



## bentleysontour (May 30, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Just noted that child side seat is not advised and you must advise ins co due to whiplash and sever neck injuries.
> All seats for travel must be forward in new vans,i went through all this with veh construction and use when doing my self build which is exempt from belts in rear if i wish though i fitted all seats and got them passed for ins .



All the seats are forward facing if you so wish, as its illegal i think to be facing sidewards whilst travelling , due to the horrific injuries that are sustained if you get hit when you aren't facing forward or backwards.

The side seat has a removable part of the cushion, and then a fold away piece of wood folds up which then forms the back of the chair. The seat belts are already fitted in position. The seat is a factory fitted seat belt and conforms to all the regulations.The person then is facing forward whilst travelling.
I would never put my grandchildren in danger, this is why it took some time to be able to find a van with five seatbelt that were factory fitted and legal.


----------



## bentleysontour (May 30, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> True but there should be no side seats fitted in vans these days as belts dont work in that mode.
> If it were mine it would be back to get sorted or remove the belt and use seat for static use only.



The belts do work, as the seat is adaptable to face forward.


----------



## trevskoda (May 30, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> The belts do work, as the seat is adaptable to face forward.



I hope you and family have many happy days surfing the land,make sure you come to ireland as lots of wild:drive: places up norf.


----------



## trevskoda (May 30, 2017)

runnach said:


> Trev, I just noticed the female part of seat belt system and, from Bentleys above post, pretty clever side seat can be configured to face forward.



Yep got it ,could not spot it easy,looks a superb bit of kit i must say and well set out inside,want one.:tongue:


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 30, 2017)

Lucky you, it looks beautiful hope you have great times and memories  in your advetures


----------



## bentleysontour (May 30, 2017)

Yes lets hope, if i can learn how everything works lol!


----------



## bentleysontour (May 30, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Yep got it ,could not spot it easy,looks a superb bit of kit i must say and well set out inside,want one.:tongue:



If you look under the cushion , you will see a piece of wood which is currently part of the seat about 20 mm thick, well that pulls up into position and then forms the back of the forward facing  seat. The female part of the seat belt is towards the floor and the other bit is on the wall.I expect what threw you is the booster seat thats in there facing the wrong way ! However it really is only suitable for a child i think and it doesnt give much room between the drivers seat and the adapted forward facing seat. But it was something that i had to have ........


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 31, 2017)

Only one word for it.

Jealous


----------



## bentleysontour (May 31, 2017)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Only one word for it.
> 
> Jealous



Lol.....Just hope it was the right thing for us, its going to take me five years to pay for it lol!


----------



## campertwo (May 31, 2017)

Great looking van! I believe we saw it at Rutland?


----------



## bentleysontour (May 31, 2017)

campertwo said:


> Great looking van! I believe we saw it at Rutland?



Yes you might of i was there for a couple of days, just like a fish out of water. .........I hope i can adjust and get used to things ....


----------



## Robmac (May 31, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Yes you might of i was there for a couple of days, just like a fish out of water. .........I hope i can adjust and get used to things ....



You'll get the hang of it Karen.

We've all been beginners at some point, you're doing alright!


----------



## ThatManViv (Jul 8, 2018)

P H E W ..... that is special eh ...

soon as my lottery cheque arrives I'll check one out ...:bow:


----------

